

Ask HN: Where can I find business case studies? - cbowley

It seems as though much of the 'fruit' of a good MBA program is in the case studies. What are these usually comprised of? Is it proprietary information, or freely available?
======
waterside81
Harvard business review (<http://hbr.org>) is the best place to go. Tons of
cases, searchable by various filters. But they're not free.

~~~
Maven911
othet excellent resources are from the kellogg and richard ivey business
schools which u can purchase for three dollars a case. i talk about them on my
blog which u can find on my sig

